
Move Fast and Fix Things - aaronchall
http://githubengineering.com/move-fast
======
bradknowles
The posted link redirects to [https://github.blog/2015-12-15-move-
fast/](https://github.blog/2015-12-15-move-fast/)

And note that the article is from 2015. Maybe still relevant, but the year of
the posting should still be noted.

